# Trophy cats



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

There is a show on the TV station Animal Planet called Trophy Cats at 1 am tonight/this morning if anyone is interested in taping it. My friend watched it earlier this evening and said she really enjoyed it.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Sacremist said:


> There is a show on the TV station Animal Planet called Trophy Cats at 1 am tonight/this morning if anyone is interested in taping it. My friend watched it earlier this evening and said she really enjoyed it.


*recorded* :laugh:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I saw it the first time it was on, I am on it briefly sitting at a ring watching judging lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be up still so I'll have a watch...will it annoy me though? 

Em
xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm not sure if it will annoy you or not! Lol! It is about showing cats and about people who are mad about cats. That's a pretty accurate description of me so I suspect I will enjoy it. I hope you will too.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

carolmanycats said:


> I saw it the first time it was on, I am on it briefly sitting at a ring watching judging lol


I'll have to see if I can spot you.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Is this the FIFE one?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

its TICA, watched it today but also watched it a couple of years ago, knew some of them lol :lol:


----------

